# Any Native Houstonians out There



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I meet very few folks that were born and still live in the Houston area. Myself I was born in Houston April 23, 1955 at St. Lukes. We lived off Telephone Rd in S. Houston and moved to that far out Suburb of Meyerland in 1962 into a new home on Imogene Street east of S. Rice Ave just below the Meyerland Shopping Center. I finally sold our old family corner lot home in 2001. Home was quickly torn down and one of those huge minimum lot line 3 story mansions built on the lot.

In 1955 the Houston metro population just reached 1,000,000 folks. It is 5,500,000 folks today. Yep I have seen some changes. I remeber Alfred's Delicatession, the orginal Antonies Poor Boys on OST, The Houston Colts, the weekend excursion trains to Gaveston that departed from downtown, building the 610 loop, building the Astrodome, having Joe Morgan as a neighbor -first black man to live in our neighborhood. My brother and I used to hang out at his house and were buddies with his kids and we rode our bicycles to the same school together and ball games together to see thier dad play. 

How about some other natives stories?


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Born in H-Town at St. Joseph's hospital in 1963. Lived in Sharpstown on Leader St. until I graduated college and moved out in 1986. Went to Sharpstown Jr. High and Sr High. You could drive out Hwy 59 to Bissonnett and it was farm land back then. It was a great place to grow up and it's too bad the gangs have taken over. Was a member of the Astro Buddies and still have some memorabilia from those days. My folks sold their house in 1990 and moved to Austin. I go by the old house every month or so and it brings back great memories. One thing that is really cool is that me and many of my lifelong Sharpstown buddies still are very close and see each other all the time.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I was born in Pasadena, 1958, still there.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Born in Houston 1959 in St. Joseph's Hospital! All HISD schooled, no wonder I'm slow! lol


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*One right here....*

I was born at St Josephs in 1971... the same year my grandparents moved from The Heights out to what was considered the country off of Windfern Rd and 290 on acreage. I remember when 1960 was a 2 lane barely paved rd and they used to drag race out there..

I remember going to PEPPERMINT PARK for all of the birthdays and to the farmers market with the grandparents... we used to fish and hunt in their backyard.

I've always told my Mom I was going to buy the old house on Columbia street she was raised in for her but it hasnt gone on the market and when it does I'm going to be shelling out a pretty penny for it.

Going to the ZOO and Herman Park were huge events for us back then... we lived over off of KEMPWOOD and then moved to the Jersey Village area in 1977, we bought the first house ever built in Windfern Forest and thought we were the big CHEESE!

We moved to SLC in 1980 due to my father starting a business and moved back to Houston in 1985 when he passed away from a major heart attack and couldn't believe what it had turned into.

Anyone remember the original PRINCES drive through... my Mom went to St Pius for her entire 12 years of schooling. My Great Aunt was married to Louie Welch at one time too!

Let's here your story..

Oh yea.. I now live in Spring.. still trying to get away from it all!!

Jode


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

My wife is a native Houstonian, I think she was born at St. Josephs.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

St. Lukes...1976.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Come On Johnny......*



JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I was born in Pasadena, 1958, still there.


H - O - U - S - T - O - N

not Pasagetdowndeena BRO!!! LMAO....

J


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

born at Saaint Lukes in '59, but then moved in with Granddad in Austin till I was around 6, then to Freeport for 7 years, then Dallas, and 2 years ago, back here.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

I was born in Memorial Hospital in 1969. My wife was born there in 70. She lived in the house her parents built (and still live in) since she was born. Over off Kirkwood and Brair Forest. At the time, they were one of the first to build out there. It was the boonies.

Mom and her family lived over on a street right behind St. Anne's Catholic Church and school and theat's were here and hers went to church and school until high school, then Lamar.

Dad lived on the edge of town on Cowan Street. His back yard was Memorial Park. The house is still there, or was last time I drove by.

Did most of my growing up is Sugar Land. Talk about a town that has changed some.....First Colony was barely a twinkle in Heinz's eye.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

St.Joes 1957. Still remember when there was nothing between park place and dickinson, And almeda genoa crossed 45 was still gravel


----------



## donbmt (Nov 19, 2004)

LagunaShupe said:


> H - O - U - S - T - O - N
> 
> not Pasagetdowndeena BRO!!! LMAO....
> 
> J


Too funny!


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

I was born here in 1973 its the only city I have ever lived in. A lot has changed over the years some good & some bad.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Born in Herman Hospital.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Herman hospital. Come from a long line as my father along with his mother father, and my mother along with her mother and father....probably goes back further were all born and raised here.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Born at St Joseph's also. Lived on Villa De Matel, near Lawndale and Wayside. Henderson elementary, Jackson Jr high, and SF Austin high. Spent 1st 47 years in 77023 zip code.


----------



## harrisr70 (Mar 4, 2005)

4th generation Houstonian.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Born In St.joesph Hospital In 1958.....


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Born in Methodist Hospital 1968. Live in Spring.


----------



## AM Cloutier (Jun 17, 2005)

Born in Hermann Hospital in 1968. Grew up in Spring Branch just off of Gessner and Long Point. Mom still lives there. I met my wife at the old Wild West right in the same area. Attended Shadow Oaks Elementary, Spring Oaks Jr High, and Spring Woods High School just a few years after "The Rocket" Roger Clemens. My sister went to school with Roger.

Been in the Houston area except for college in Austin and still reside just outside Houston in Sugar Land.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Saint Joesph's February 1968. Lived in Bellaire until 1978 when we moved out to Missouri City.Went to Quail Valley Jr. High and Dulles Highschool. Live in Stafford now but will be moving shortly. Lots of changes in Houston and Fort Bend County over the last 20+ years. Lots good and some bad.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

My old man was born in Pasadena and moved to Baytown shortly after, my mom moved to Baytown when she was in elementary school (born in Pittsburgh). They still live in Baytown. I was born in Baytown, and still live only a few miles from the hospital I was born in. My wife was born in Highlands, or the nearest hospital, I believe, but grew up in Dayton.


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

Born at Southwest Memorial on hwy 59 in 1977. Just moved back to Houston for the third time......this time, i'm here to stay!!!!!!!!.


----------



## Fishin' Fool (Oct 30, 2005)

Born at Memorial Downtown in 61. Lived off Almeda and South Main Area until 4, then moved to myerland area till 8. We then moved by Rice U to be near grandparents. Lived the rest of time in SW area of town. Recently moved to Manvel to get a little further away from the rush.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Born at St Josephs in 1944. My father was overseas and my mother lived with her parents on Archer St. and later in the Hieghts. I went to first and second grade at Christ the King Catholic school and my grandfather used to take me to the Houston Buffolows games. Went fishing in Herman Park and Galv Bay with my grandfather. We moved from Houston in 1953 and I moved back to Texas last year. I still have relatives in Houston..


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Born 1945 in St Joseph Hospital. I worked and lived all over the world and about 20 years ago moved back. And have spent the last 20 within a few miles of St. Jo.

I thought the original Antoines was on Taft.

Peppermint Park, Playland Park, Meyer Speedway, Pier 21, Sonny Look's, Bill Williams, Trader Vic's, Shamrock Hotel, Holcombes BBQ (in S. Houston), Majestic, Metropolitan and Leows theaters, Colt 45s, Oilers.....and a whole lot more...have come and gone. Its a new world here for us old timers. 

And now they had to go and change the Curados!!!

ntd


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Native*

St Josephs 1944

Remember old school house on corner of Post Oak Rd
and Westheimer Rd where Neiman Marcus is now.
Grew up with farmers in the area.

Have a autografted Houston Buffalo Baseball.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Herman 1964, Grew up in A-reef, I mean Alief until 79 and moved to Corpus. Back to Corpus after college and then back to Houston in 90.


----------



## DAD31392 (Oct 9, 2005)

I Was Born April 1960 At St Josepsh


----------



## flounderhead (Nov 10, 2005)

Born in 57 in Pasa get down Dena
Now live in LaPorte


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

Born in Height Hospital in 53 and lived in Spring Branch. Married in 74 and moved to Cypress.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

native here also.


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

*1944*

Born in 1944 in old Memorial Hospital Downtown (on Louisiana--now a bank building).

I remember going to Playland Park for stock car races, Doc Cossey raced midgets (not people, midget race cars) Used to pile into my Dad's 1950 Ford and drive to south jetty in Galveston go surf fishing. I remember the bait stand & launch ramp at the foot of the south jetty. Renting a boat, putting on our 7.5 hp Elgin outboard and fishing Galveston Bay & North Jetty. When I was in high school I bought a used 20 hp Mercury OB and put in on our 14ft aluminum semi-V Lone Star fishing boat--took that thing out to North Jetty thru boat cut and up to the old concrete ship. Caught specks, etc. Used to launch out of bait stand next to causeway, go over to railroad bridge, count out 13 "arches" in RR bridge from Galveston side and go out about 75-100 feet to find a shell reef. Before depth finders were invented we used to carry a bamboo pole that we would push into the water to see if it hit shell, if it did, we were on a reef.

Used to lock our house with a skeleton key (anybody could buy one at a hardware store). Never had anything stolen or broken into. Used to hunt rabbits on my uncle's farm just north of what is now Willowbrook Mall. Every 4th of July all my uncles & my Dad would go to Cypress Creek and seine for fish to restock my uncle's stock pond.

Used to go to Lake Houston, mouth of Luces Bayou (senna bean patch) in the spring and catch lots of big crappie.

Houston used to be a great town to live in & raise a family. Now if we could get rid of about 4 million "neighbors" it could be again!


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

*addin*

Yep, Hermann 56. Grew up on Nantucket. My back yard was where all them apartments are on Fountian View. Remember San Felipe being a shell road. Hunted dove birds with Dad right off the corner of what is now Gessner & Harwin. Bought our bullets at the 7-11 on the way.

My My...how thangs have changed. Houstons like a big ol ant pile that nobodys put any amdro on in a spell.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

*5th Gen Houstonian*

Great-great granpa was Adam Klein who founded the community of Klein, Texas (now Tomball, TX) in 1854. My great-granpa married Klein's daughter and worked as a blacksmith on what is now Spring Cypress Road. Granpa grew up on the Cypress creek prarrie before moving into Houston to raise his family, but later as a Lutheran pastor moved to Iowa, then El Paso, then La Grange and then back to Houston. Dad was born in Iowa but moved back to Houston once he got married. I was born at St. Josephs in 1950. Lived on Nashua Street in the Heights till I was 5. Most fun for me as a kid was going to the San Jac Monument, The Battleship Texas, Herman Park, the zoo, riding the train, going to Peppermint Park for birthdays and surf fishing with my dad on west beach. Got nailed by a hardhead when I was 4 and have disliked the little t**ds ever since. Lived in several other places growning up and have been offered jobs in many places but knew Houston was my home and I'm glad to be here. My wife moved to Houston when she was 6 months old and went to Robt. E. Lee High School and U. of H. All 5 of our kids have been born at St. Josephs. Guess we can claim that "native" status.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Born at Rosewood Hospital. 1971. 3rd generation Houston. My dad grew up on Jensen Dr. in the 50's. I live in Porter , might as well be Houston.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Born in St. Joseph in 1958.....4 generations of Houstonians. Lived in the once small town of Katy for 46 years until we moved to a even smaller town...Rockport.
Tight Knot


----------



## zeos386sx (Oct 25, 2006)

i grew up in cypress and then a bunch of carpet baggers turned my child hood stomping grounds into a suburban hell hole.


----------



## limey (Feb 25, 2005)

My wife was born in St. Lukes & lived in Bellaire. It was interesting talking w/her dad on how the road stopped at the Galleria area & he would hunt in Alief, where we had our first home.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

born in methodist 1960. went to bellaire high school.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well..you KNOW I'm gonna win this contest..LOL...

Popped into this world at old St. Joe's Hospital in May of 1931.. Lived here all my days (except for one year when, I'm told, we had to move to Oklahoma City when I was one year old because that was the only place my Dad could find a job during the Depression..). We got back here fast when an old buddy of his offered to GIVE him the old Central Drug Store at Main and Leeland if Dad would just take over the guy's debts and get the bill collectors off of him. Dad took him up on it and worked his *** off making a success of it.. Many, many 18 hour days for him...but he always seemed to have time for Family.

Mucho good memories of this old town.. Prolly only about 200,000 folks when I started remembering (about 10 years old..lol)...You don't want me to start reminiscing because I could rattle on forever and ol' Mont would kill me for all the bandwidth I could chew up...LOL

Never lived anywheres else...and never wanted to..LOL:rotfl:


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Another native born in St. Josephs in Dec. '53... still here!


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Native Houstonian here (although now living in "Unincorporated Cypress.")

I remember Peppermint Park, NHL Hockey & Dialing for Dollars... 

I remember when Jame's Coney Island only served one kind of hot-dog.

I remember when going "out Westheimer", to just past Gessener, used to be a trip out to the suburban/country.

I remember the Pin Oak stables as a place my Grandmother used to ride.

I remember when Highland Village had the best model shop in town and I build all my rockets with parts thru them.

I remember when we had two newspapers and the Chronicle was actually the conservative voice.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Sea Aggie said:


> *I remember the Pin Oak stables as a place my Grandmother used to ride.*
> 
> *.*




Gotta throw one in here Aggie...We lived on a 'farm' (10 acres) right across the street (dirt road) from Pin Oak when I was a kid. When it was time for me to start school, Mom made the Old Man sell and move back into the city because the school at the corner of Westheimer and Post Oak didn't have indoor plumbing and she was danged if her kids were gonna go to schools that only had 'outhouses'...LOL... Dad sold that 10 acres, nice two story brick house, chickens, horses, cow...etc all for 25,000..and thought he made a nice profit on it.. NOTE: That 'Farm' is now know as "The Galleria"... Coulda owned this town with just a hair of foresight...LOLhwell:


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Let see born @ Spring Branch Memorial 1965 (Dr Estrada 2007). Chuckwagon The Tree Esquire Ballroom Bill Mraz sp? Hotwells when it had hot wells. Great Grandfather started what is Grocer Supply today. Use to move goods from Galveston to Houston back in the day. Early 1920's.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Methodist hospital 1947.Lived on Tidwell Rd untill 1970 then we moved to the Heights and still live in the Heights.Graduated Reagan High School 1966.Remember Princess Drive inn on Shepherd and the Shepherd and Airline drive in theaters.Majestic,Lowes theaters downtown.original James Cony Island on Walker hot dogs 20 cents each.Walked to my uncles store and bought a gallon of gasoline for 25 cents for the lawn mower and mixed the oil in the tank.I hated the old push mower with no motor.First roller coaster ride at Playland Park.Never ridden one since.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Sea Aggie said:


> Native Houstonian here (although now living in "Unincorporated Cypress.")
> 
> I remember Peppermint Park, NHL Hockey & Dialing for Dollars...


What NHL hockey? The old Aeros with Gordy were WHA.


----------



## capcrust (Dec 20, 2006)

Too much fun reading all of the memories. Born here at St. Josephs 3/31/46, moved to Garden Villas in 1951, Garden Villas Elementary, Hartman Jr. High, Jesse Jones Senior High and Stephen F Austin State University. The "Weather Eye" on the Conoco Building, the new terminal at Hobby with a KLM Boeing Globemaster to trapse through, Kopper Kettle on Harrisburg, Mading's Drugstore hamburgers, the monorail to nowhere (things haven't changed much have they), Gulf Freeway opening to downtown, our family doctor killed in a fiery accident on the Gulf Freeway which was the catalyst for adding guardrails down the center, fishing trips with my dad to Caney Creek, Oshman's was the angler's choice for tackle, Grand Prize Beer brewed at the Hughes Tool Company compound, Shamrock Hotel opening, etc. Thanks for the memories!


----------



## capcrust (Dec 20, 2006)

Almost forgot, Darts for Dough with Dick Gotleib, Channel 2.


----------



## Rick Kersey (Apr 14, 2005)

Can't believe you guy's left out the SuperSlides on Telephone Rd. & Gulf Frw. Tasty Freez's, Chuck Wagon's, Burger Chef's, Ice Cold Water Mellon Stands, Borden's Ice Cream Parlors, and Union Station.
Who remembers the Amusement Park on Seawall Blvd. the rusty Rollercoaster and Bathhouses on the Seawall, or the Ferry across the ship channel from Old La Porte Rd. to Baytown ?

Moved from Manchester St. at 3 yrs, to Harding St. behind Milby HS. till 5 th Grade J.R Harris elem. To Meadow Creek (S. Richey, Allendale, area) P.I.S.D.

Been in La Porte since 1980. We kept our boats ('59 & '62. 24' & 26' Chris Crafts) at Prince Green's Marina at Morgans Point until The Port of Houston tore it down to build Barbors Cutt Terminal, about 1970.


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

I was born at Ellington A.F.B. March 1956. Grew up in Pasadena on Glenmore Drive across from Deepwater Elementary school. Graduatd from Deer Park High School 1974. Now I live in Bayou Vista and my brother and sister live in LaPorte and Deer Park.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Second gen Houstonian, Born at Heights hospital, May 1961, I also lived off of Airline, two blocks North of Tidwell, Northline elementary, then moved and went to Burbank on Tidwell, then moved out to Aldine. Then Magnolia, grad in 79. Back to Houston as soon as i could, Aldine until the 80's, now Fairbanks and Little York.
Does anyone remember the Shell station @ Crockett and Houston Ave ? That was my granfather's station. How about the Ivy Lounge or the Burning Stump Bar. My mom ran both of those in the 70's. Cole's Cage out on Airline across from the Windswept Inn ? Mom bought that in the 80's from Gunny Grayson that also owned Gunny Shack on Holzwarth. That was a long time ago now......


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

parsrobc said:


> Second gen Houstonian, Born at Heights hospital, May 1961, I also lived off of Airline, two blocks North of Tidwell, Northline elementary, then moved and went to Burbank on Tidwell, then moved out to Aldine. Then Magnolia, grad in 79. Back to Houston as soon as i could, Aldine until the 80's, now Fairbanks and Little York.
> Does anyone remember the Shell station @ Crockett and Houston Ave ? That was my granfather's station. How about the Ivy Lounge or the Burning Stump Bar. My mom ran both of those in the 70's. Cole's Cage out on Airline across from the Windswept Inn ? Mom bought that in the 80's from Gunny Grayson that also owned Gunny Shack on Holzwarth. That was a long time ago now......


I went to the Ivy and Coles Cage in the 70's.I don't know the B Stump.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

the burning stump was on the west side of Fulton, just south of Tidwell. backed up to the bayou. Just to the south was a little muffler shop owned my Mr. Loukanis. My mom eventually married his brother, Alex. Her "name" was B.J. or Barbara Jean...



railman said:


> I went to the Ivy and Coles Cage in the 70's.I don't know the B Stump.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Railman
How about Ben's Drive inn ???


----------



## TEX57 (May 23, 2004)

Born 1957 ST Joseph's. My dad grew up on tidwell across from flowers bicycle shop and went to Jeff Davis playing basket ball with Gunny Grayson. As far as bars did anyone mention "Cedar Lounge"?LOL


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

Born in Herman Hospital 1952. Lived on Barbara Lane in West U. Moved to the boonies of Spring Branch in 1959 on Wisterwood St. My Dad built many of the homes in Shadow Oaks. Used to watch Cadet Don and Kitirik on channel 13. Man that was a long time ago!


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

Born in 1964 at Methodist where dad worked for 32 years. Grew up on a little 1 block street off of S Braeswood betreen Kirby and Buffalo. Went to Longfellow elementary, Pershing jr and HSPVA. Left at 18 to go to SFA for a forestry degree 'cause the traffic drove me nuts (still does). Still own the folks house in Knollwood. Knocked around a bit after college and even came back for three long months and worked for Teas before going back to Nac. Enjoy visiting, but they don't print enough money to get me to live there again...


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

TEX57 said:


> Born 1957 ST Joseph's. My dad grew up on tidwell across from flowers bicycle shop and went to Jeff Davis playing basket ball with Gunny Grayson. As far as bars did anyone mention "Cedar Lounge"?LOL


Cedar is still open but not as busy as it was in the 70's.Dancetown USA,Hidden valley,and Little Drop Inn,Nicks Drive inn.Wow such memories.


----------



## CWNoessel (Apr 7, 2007)

Born 1944, St. Jo. Hospital. Reagan high, U of H. My parents went to Reagan before it was Reagan -- originally Heights High. Had my first boat, 16 ft woody, built by a man on Waverly St. in the Heights. Had a paper route, Houston Post, and had to cross a mud hole each morning at 3A - mud hole turned out to be I-45 at North Main.


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

Houston native - born '55 at St. Joseph's downtown. I remember the Prince's drive-in (great burgers), midnight movies at the old Alabama theatre (Zachariah was my all time favorite at the time), Hermann Park/Zoo, driving to Galveston on a 2 lane road and seeing cows all the way to Galveston (1 way in and 1 way out), the original Rice Hotel (been remodeled now and looks marvelous), the original Ninfa's (still on Canal street), Sand Pit water hole off of Almeda Road (you could swim and literally see down 15 feet or so because the water so crystal clear), could fish in Buffalo Bayou (and not just catch gars), Roy Hofheinz Sr and Jr., Louie Welch were mayors, the neighborhoods with trees were painted white on the stump of the trees, AstroWorld was brand new (it has been torn down as of last year) Weingartens was the store to buy your groceries for many years.......ah, the good ole days. I like these days better!!


----------



## BS (May 24, 2004)

1953 Methodist Hospital. raised in Bellaire and Meyerland areas. even though my homestead is in Seadrift now. I still feel Houston is home. It might sound crazy, but I still love swerving in and out of traffic now and then. Of course, I do get to retreat to Seadrift every weekend since I work in Pearland.

Byron


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Brew said:


> What NHL hockey? The old Aeros with Gordy were WHA.


Sorry for that, Brew. The Aeros with Gordy is what I meant.


----------



## ReefDonkey (Jul 1, 2004)

I was not aware that the NHL was ever in Houston....Weren't the Aeros back then part of the World Hockey League?


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Aeros...*

Aeros = IHL (International Hockey League) if I am not mistaken.


----------



## ReefDonkey (Jul 1, 2004)

IHL now...but think it was the World league back in the 70s


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Hermann Hospital 1972. Parents lived in the heights then moved to 249 (used to be 149) and N Houston Rosslynn. Went to Epps Island Elementary then to the hood at Klein Intermediate. High school at Klein Forest.
Memories of Peppermint Park, Herman Park and my dad played about every softball tourney there was. Love the great state of Texas. Houston is Home!


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

My great grandfather, H. Mills Duncan came to Houston in 1900 to work for his Uncle JW Neal who owned the Cheek Neal coffee company which produced the Maxwell House coffee line. He split off and on August 2, 1918 formed Duncan Coffee Company whos largest Brands were Maryland Club, Admiration and Bright and Early. The company was eventually merged with Coke and today its a small gourmet roaster located in Houston. I was born Feb 1964 H Mills Duncan IV and among my 4 little native Houstonians there is a HMD5. I remember pepermint park and hunting on RE Bob Smiths ranch on the other side of the ditch across then 1 lane road Gessner which ended at the RR tracks at now westpark toll.


----------



## tmcmahon (Feb 23, 2005)

H-town native....memorial Hospital Dec 20, 1972


Alief
Spring
Tomball
now...Montgomery


----------



## CASTOFF (May 14, 2006)

Born @ Methodist In 1965, Raise Off Of Harrisburg Until 1975 Moved To Pasadena When My Parents Divorced. I've Lived All Over The North Side And Just Keep Getting Further Out.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

No worries SA many a future NHL'er played here in Houston way back when.

Gordy and his sons Mark & Marty, Ron Grahame, John Tonelli (went on to play on 5 or 6 Stanley Cup winning teams), Morris Lukowich, & Terry Ruskowski (thats him in the pic). The pic below is the cover of the program/scorecard from a game in NOV76 vs the Winnipeg Jets who were one of the WHA teams to jump to the NHL when the WHA went under.

I loved their uniform colors. Had their pants, gloves & stockings when I played as a kid.

Jeff


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

born in st.lukes 1968 lived on lyons and jensen ave,then we move to mlk and calhoun across from palm center mall,by kip's big boy.back then wasn't that bad.i too remember antone's on ost and princes burgers next to it.does anyone remember the plastic animals that hung from the side of the glass when you order a float!


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

how about mclendon trilpe on hiram clark?or the seaworld in galveston on 61st street?........yea dialing for dollars with jan glen and ?????uh....oh don nelson.or shamrock six theaters!


----------



## CASTOFF (May 14, 2006)

how about don mahoney and jeanna gale? atleast that's what i think it was called.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Anyone remember Splash Day?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i was born at st. joesph on october 22 1957, born and raised around telephone , south wayside area, moved to sante fe in 83 till 2000 and in galveston since 2000,,,,, kiterik, colt 45's, pepermint park, midnight movies at the alabama, etc,, teen nights on friday nights,


----------



## Capt. Tricia (Nov 1, 2004)

Born 1959 Heights Hospital, Dr. Estrada. Lived off of Enid Street/Melwood until 1968. Went to Browning Elementary. Remember walking to the Shipley's donut shop and movies for 25 cents on North Main.

My Grandpa Whitley used to take me and my sister to an Ice House somewhere near Waugh and Studemont. He would be there with his friends, Hoffeinz and Pappadakis. Little did I know at that young age who they were. Grandpa was supposed to be babysitting, but I know now they were drinking and changing the very city I lived in. Powerful people, Wow!

Moved off of Gears Rd. in 1968 and entered the Aldine School District. 

Does anyone remember Circle 8 Rodeo, Cedar Lounge, Electric Ice Cream Machine, Ash Lake, Dance Town USA, Bill Mraz, Moe's?

I also remember the blimp and Gunney's Shack.

Oh, and by the way, I absolutely adored Hot Wells!!!! It just seemed so exotic. 

And Hey Rick Kersey, I remember the other Princes Drive in on Jenson Drive.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Brew said:


> No worries SA many a future NHL'er played here in Houston way back when.
> 
> Gordy and his sons Mark & Marty, Ron Grahame, John Tonelli (went on to play on 5 or 6 Stanley Cup winning teams), Morris Lukowich, & Terry Ruskowski (thats him in the pic). The pic below is the cover of the program/scorecard from a game in NOV76 vs the Winnipeg Jets who were one of the WHA teams to jump to the NHL when the WHA went under.
> 
> ...


I have Gordie Howes hockey stick with all the Aero's autographs on it. Including at least one of his sons' , Mark or Marty, I believe. My mom's company(Atwood Oceanics) got it for me around 1974 or '75 I believe. I had a puck as well but my dog chewed it up when I was a little tot.

Born in Spring Branch Hospital. Moved to Alief b/w 0-2, then Katy 3-31, then New Braunfels.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Oh yeah, Circle 8 on Aldine Mail Route ! definitely remember that place. And Dancetown and Moe's, but wasn't it Little Moes ?



Capt. Tricia said:


> Born 1959 Heights Hospital, Dr. Estrada.
> 
> Does anyone remember Circle 8 Rodeo, Cedar Lounge, Electric Ice Cream Machine, Ash Lake, Dance Town USA, Bill Mraz, Moe's?
> 
> ...


----------



## Capt. Tricia (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes, you are right it was little moes on 149 which it is no longer called, now it is 249, i think.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

parsrobc said:


> Oh yeah, Circle 8 on Aldine Mail Route ! definitely remember that place. And Dancetown and Moe's, but wasn't it Little Moes ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

yeah, how about the place across the street ? what was the name of that one ?
Step Inn ?


----------



## NVUS2 (Aug 14, 2005)

Born in Downtown Memorial in July 64. Lived off Fuqua till 18 years old. College at SWTSU. Then 4 yrs working out of Houston. Moved back to Houston in 1993.....will never leave again!!!


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

Born in Pasadena in 1946. Now I live in Pearland, 17 miles from where I grew up.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

I was reading some of this to my dad so he wanted me to post.... born 1946 Baptist Mem. downtown. Lived on the North side...Does anyone remember Big Tiny Roma the cop that made all the sock hops in the late 50's -early 60's? The Laurakoppe gang? Rainbow roller rink? 1st outdoor bowling alley on airline?


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Rainbow ? was that the one on Airline or on Aldine westfield ?
1st outdoor bowling alley ? i don't remember that ! AND I LIVED ON AIRLINE !



richlyn-red said:


> I was reading some of this to my dad so he wanted me to post.... born 1946 Baptist Mem. downtown. Lived on the North side...Does anyone remember Big Tiny Roma the cop that made all the sock hops in the late 50's -early 60's? The Laurakoppe gang? Rainbow roller rink? 1st outdoor bowling alley on airline?


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

5/5/60 St. Joseph's Freeway Manor Edgebrook KId...also a twin.


----------



## CASTOFF (May 14, 2006)

WHO REMEMBERS HOUSTON WRESTLING? PAUL BOSH,JOSE LATHERIO, IVAN PUTZKY,WAHOO McDANIELS,ETC .


----------



## RobtoeMC (Nov 7, 2006)

Born in Wharton, TX 1958 because that's where my Dad's parents lived. Came to Katy (old town) 3 days later. Left when I turned 18. Moved back after college, left again, now live in Missouri City (23 years). Know all about how Ft. Bend Co. was nothing but dirt roads, Round Up Rodeo, Coushette(sp) hall in Bellville, Riverside Hall, East Bernard, American Legion Hall, Rosenberg, VFW hall, Katy. Man! what great times!!!!!!


----------



## RobtoeMC (Nov 7, 2006)

CASTOFF said:


> WHO REMEMBERS HOUSTON WRESTLING? PAUL BOSH,JOSE LATHERIO, IVAN PUTZKY,WAHOO McDANIELS,ETC .


 My grandfather wrestled back in the 30's under the name of Pals Mackenzie. He worked at the Humble refinery in Baytown. Only about 1 or 2 men still alive that remember him. I try and talk to em when I can to get more stories.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

We we're living in Houston but on an out of town trip my mom decided it was time for me to greet the world. I was born in Port Arthur but lived in Houston since my birth September 24th, 1957. I consider myself a native.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Born '59 at Methodist Hosp. Attended Andy Anderson Elem, West U Elem, Pershing Jr High, Lamar H.S. ('77), Baylor, U of H ('80).

Here's what I remember:

-Main Street decorated in garland and lights for Christmas...60's-70's.
-Downtown Foley's and their animated displays in the front windows at X-Mas.
-Riding our bikes down the big hill before they built Westbury Square.
-The Indians frying the live chicken in the pan on top of Bill Williams Restaurant right across the street from Methodist Hosp.
-Riding the ponies and kiddie rides off Kirby at South Main.
-The McClendon Triple Drive-In & the Red Bluff Drive-In.
-Drag Racing off Westridge by Reliant/Astrodome after school. Had a 1/4 mile marked off. 
-Dove hunting in Sugarland near the old Imperial Sugar place.
-Not Houston, but Galveston..........fishing at the new Gulf Coast Fishing Pier, off the old train tressel when they didn't run you off, and actually having a beach right off the seawall for most of the seawall. Fishing at the San Leon Fishing Pier.......remember the old barge that was connected to it?
-cruising the beach from the end of the seawall all the way to the SLP.
-going fishing on the Texas Queen party boat out of Kemah.
-Telling the counselors at the Downtown Y (mid 60's) I knew how to float and being thrown in the pool's deep end. My first swimming lesson. LOL I moved from "tadpole" to "minnow".
-Seeing the Humble Building, Astrodome and Astroworld built.
-Eating some of the best donuts off Canal right after you come out of the underpass near Guadalupe Church.......Mrs. Baker's donuts I think.
-Seeing Paul Bosch from Houston Wrestling........Wahoo McDaniel, Andre the Giant, Jose Lathario, Johnny Valentine, the Von Erickson's............
-Seeing Kitirick in person (Ch13's mascot...Cat lady in tights w/high heels).........WOW!!!! What was everyone's favorite food that rode her birthday carousel????????? Ske-ti (spaghetti).
-Seeing Mr. Wurler from the Houston Zoo showing the wild animals on the Cadet Don show.
-Attending graduation at the Houston Coliseum.
-Seeing ZZ-Top, Boston..........at the Summit.
-Watching and being on Ch 13's "Dialing for Dollars"
-Watching Mary Jane's Magic Castle and watching all those kids grabbing a handful of pennies for their birthday present.
-Going to Weingarten's Grocery Store and TG&Y.
-Seeing the early Academy commercials with "David" the little boy.
-Meyerland Mall when you could walk thru the open-air mall.
-the downtown Loew's Theater and the Majestic Theater.
-Seeing Percy Foreman the criminal lawyer sitting in the First National Bank lobby in downtown.
-Seeing some of the coolest pens at the Houston Pen Hospital off Main.
-Eating at L&C Cafeteria.........the world's largest underground cafeteria in downtown Houston.
-Eating at Wyatt's Cafeteria, Allbritton's Cafeteria, Romana's Cafeteria (off Buffalo Speedway....turned to Luby's then closed 2 years ago).
-Eating a Texas-size cjhicken-fried steak at Dirty's off Durham.
-Seeing the old "Hi I'm Harold" commercials for Harold's in the Heights. I went to school with his son Michael.
-Going to stores like Woolco (off Bissonnet/Weslayan), Sage (in Meyerland where the Home Depot is).
-Buying my BB's at Braes Hardware off Bellaire.
-when Monterey House and Pancho's were some of the only big-time Mexican Restaurants in Houston.
-the old Carousel Motel across from Gulfgate Mall. There was a carousel mounted above the hotel. The hotel was torn down, a cinema built, then torn down.
-Eating at places like Vargo's, the Velvet Turtle (off 59 near Sharpstown), Houston Oil Company (Neyerland), Sonny Look's (off South Main), Henry's Steakhouse (Bellaire), Don the Beachcomber (Westheimer).
-Clubbing at the After Dark (Westpark), Lord Jim's (Westpark), Uncle Sam's (Fondren), The Place (off Westheimer), The Orchard Club, the Dome Shadows (off Buffalo).
-going to Goofey's Gameroom (off Buffalo) and playing foosball.
-playing pool at LeCue in the Village off Rice.
-Man, my list could go on.

I'll be a life-long Houstonian. My last residence will be off Lawndale at Forest Park Cemetary!!!!!!!!! At 48, hope not to get there for awhile.


----------



## stangfish (Jul 10, 2006)

ccrocker1313 said:


> 5/5/60 St. Joseph's Freeway Manor Edgebrook KId...also a twin.


Chris is that you? Soho man!


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Capt. Tricia said:


> Born 1959 Heights Hospital, Dr. Estrada. Lived off of Enid Street/Melwood until 1968. Went to Browning Elementary. Remember walking to the Shipley's donut shop and movies for 25 cents on North Main.
> 
> My Grandpa Whitley used to take me and my sister to an Ice House somewhere near Waugh and Studemont. He would be there with his friends, Hoffeinz and Pappadakis. Little did I know at that young age who they were. Grandpa was supposed to be babysitting, but I know now they were drinking and changing the very city I lived in. Powerful people, Wow!
> 
> ...


Was the ice house called the Pic n Pac? If so my father in law went there with all his fishing buddies.He was a milkman for Sanitary Dairy.


----------



## Dixiedew12 (May 18, 2021)

railman said:


> Cedar is still open but not as busy as it was in the 70's.Dancetown USA,Hidden valley,and Little Drop Inn,Nicks Drive inn.Wow such memories.


Can you tell me more about the Little Drop Inn I have looked around online and there is very few things that i can find only a few posts that mention the name. Like the years it was opened where it may have been located. or anything else that you may remember.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Born in South Park, Houston, off Jutland, and Griggs Road. St. Josephs Hospital, as well. Bastian Elementary. Cullen Junior, Rode rodeo @ Circle 8, off Airline.Drive , Destruction Derby, Astrodome, for 3 years. Graduated Aldine High School. Moved to Montgomery County, in the 90's


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

LOL...14 year old thread. Good one though.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Born and raised here since 1957.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, Born In St.joesph Hospital In 1969 and lived in the Houston area my whole life so far.....


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Born in Houston (St Josephs Hospital) in 1944. My father was away in the war and we lived with my grandparents until my dad got home. We lived in the Heights. We lived again with my grandparents during the Korean War. My father had 7 brothers and sisters all from Houston and except for him all in the oil and gas business. My mother had one brother and both were born in Houston. My grandfather used to take me to the Houston Buffalos baseball games. We left Houston in 1953 to move to New Mexico for three months and from there to Clarksville, Tennessee for two years. We moved to Alameda, Ca in 1955 and from there to San Jose, Ca in 1958. Daddy was a Naval pilot in WWII, Korea and Viet Nam. I moved back to Texas in 2006. We often traveled to Houston when we were growing up for funerals and wedding and vacations.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

My older sister was born in St Joseph in 1973. Parents still lived in the Heights at that time. My dad worked off Navigation at night. My Mothers Dad moved out to north side of Tomball and convinced my mother and father to move out too. They bought 1.25 acres and had a house built in 1978. All for $17k. Pinehurst was our address. My dad still drove to Navigation, then later switched to Beltway and Pine...probably wasnt a beltway there then. 

I was born at Tomball Regional in 1979 and can tell most people around about things that havent existed in 20 years.

No Im not a Houstonian, I guess. But its all morphed into 1 now.

Ill be moving to Little Rock in a few years to retire.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

born in Harlingen but would have no problem if it was H Town, what a fine town with incredible history.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I was born in Orange By God Texas in 71. Moved to Houston with my mom in 1976. She was born in Deer Park. I've been exiled a few times but always come back to HTX. I consider it home.


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

Resurrected old post or not....

Born and raised Houston and, other than a summer spent studying in France, have lived here all of my life. Born in '61 at St. Joseph's Hospital, the youngest of 7, I have only ever resided in 4 structures - my childhood home, 2 rentals and the house I now own. the current one, for 31 years and counting. I also attended University of Houston, so I am Houston through and through. My roots are deep. 

When I read or hear people trashing Houston, I just assume they don't like big cities, great food, lots of diverse culture, lots of great live music and being in the center of THE heart and lifeblood of the good old USA, the energy capital of the world


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

born and raised inside the loop . 1958 , st joeseph hospital . "the country" was my grandma's old dairy farm in crosby . i remember the widening of i-10 through my neighborhood , took out a lot of the old streets and houses . used to go ride motorcycles at the old katy switch yard along white oak bayou . going swimming at memorial park , across from the catholic church we attended . it was a lot better town back then .


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Born in 1952 at Memorial Hospital in Downtown Houston when Htown was a small town. I've seen growth all over this flatland and along the Gulf Coast. Father bought a ranch west of town 28 miles on FM 1093 just west of Fulshear. 1093 was a 2 lane hwy. into the 610 loop and the Galleria and the Astro Dome were 2 of the biggest attractions. Our little Country Town of Fulshear is about to be swallowed by **** developers all around us. Fulbrook on Fulshear Creek Crossing, Fulshear Run, Fulbrook West and now Polo Ranch are on the east, south and west sides of town. Several owners on James Lane got together and agreed to never ever sell out to any developers and kept our property as Country with the smallest tract being 5.0 acres and largest being 140 acres. We have a piece of what others call Paradise and have all the best along Bessie's Creek to the west and FFCC to the east. When I grew up here there was only 102 residents, now there is over 14,000 and every year at least 3,000 more come. So sad to see our Country Side being concrete and roof tops.


----------



## TXanalogkd (Oct 25, 2014)

Born 1969 at Dr Hospital on Airline Dr, my dad was on a 1 yr remote with the USAF. I was almost a St Joseph baby but my mom decided not to go, but my daughter was born there in 2009. Anyway, glad to see all the St Joe 2coolers. Grew up on northside and attended, Roosevelt, Burbank Middle, and graduated from Davis HS in 88. Played sports at Northside Little League and will always remember the fire station on Irvington and Speedy Burgers. Do not recall the name but remember stopping for a float at a store on Irvington and 610.

Went to St Patricks Catholic church and also got married and baptized the kids there. I remember fishing Lake Houston with my dad and to include the creeks going there. Heck, he would hammer the bass. Who remembers going behind the dam before they closed it. 

I recall sending our boat for repairs in the Heights...I believe it was called Redmans.


----------



## smith04 (Sep 15, 2015)

Born Sept 1954 at Heights Hospital. High school and college in Mississippi. Worked in and out of Houston for years, and have been here for last 18.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

5th generation Texan here! I was born here in Houston Herman Hospital in 1966. We lived in Pasadena at the time...which was close to my grandmother who lived in the country part of Pasagetdowndena at the time, now, not so much! In the late 60's we moved over by Hobby Airport around the corner from Fishing Tackle Unlimited on Telephone Road...though my father used to buy tackle from him out of his garage prior to opening that store. We then moved to the Clear Lake area in 1979 and have lived here...in another house, though my parents still have there's...ever since when my bride and I tied the knot 25 years ago. So other than living in Lubbock during college, I've been around here a while. The wife is also a native Texan being born in San Antonio...


----------



## Larry S (Jun 29, 2016)

Born at heights hospital in 57. Lived off Monroe, before it was opened up. My parents voted on Hisd but we went to Pisd, right on the border. I'm a'75 Dobie graduate. Graduated on Thursday night, and was living in E. Texas Friday afternoon. I finally sold our house just about 3 years ago.


----------



## Larry S (Jun 29, 2016)

I was reading about the sandpits off Almeda Genoa, used to swim and ride my motorcycle there alot also.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Larry S said:


> I was reading about the sandpits off Almeda Genoa, used to swim and ride my motorcycle there alot also.


We've probably crossed each other as I used to ride my Yamaha 80 with some other friends that had Honda 75 to those pits where the apartments are now, as well as the ones on the other side of Hwy. 3, to spend the day fishing and swimming...


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Mom and dad used to live in the little white house with the wagon wheel out front across the road from the pits on Almeda Genoa.
I stabled my horses on Rowlet just across the road from what used to be the Woolco store .
My trainer and I used to ride the horses over there to let them swim.
When they started testing the water table they had a guard there. Game was he'd try to run me off while I was on horseback..........always made my getaway.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

cubera said:


> Mom and dad used to live in the little white house with the wagon wheel out front across the road from the pits on Almeda Genoa.
> I stabled my horses on Rowlet just across the road from what used to be the Woolco store .
> My trainer and I used to ride the horses over there to let them swim.
> When they started testing the water table they had a guard there. Game was he'd try to run me off while I was on horseback..........always made my getaway.


I remember that house. The only thing in that area was the small business park across the street...before they built that big church. I used to buy radar detectors from that electronics business in the front...can't remember the name of it, but they moved the store to League City. I think Brice Fuselier here on this board had his first insurance business in the store front there also.


----------



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

My birthday is the same as the original poster 4\23 and I am a native Houstonian.


----------

